# Urgent Help needed for approx 60 cats and 10 dogs:(



## Tiggerwoos (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi everyone and sorry to post this as a first post but I'm writing to tell you of the awful situation Cyprus Pride House is in. They are a cat and dog rescue, primarily involved in rehoming to the UK, but also Cyprus and Europe.

They are a fantastic charity run solely by a lovely couple named June and Michael who have approx 60 cats and 12 dogs who have been injured on the streets of Cyprus and they rehome to mainly to the UK and Europe, also in Cyprus itself. They are due to lose their house in the because because of both of them are suffering from redundancies in the next month and if they can not raise the funds to bring the cats and dogs back to the UK or Europe, or find homes within Cyprus they will be out on the street or put to sleep.

Please if any of you can offer a cat or dog a forever home, can spend a few pounds to save them and help raise the funds needed, there is a chipin link on their Facebook page or Paypal link on their main website. Their facebook page can be found in a search for "CyprusCats June Michael". If you are unable to donate or rehome, please spread the word and share with your friends and family. They also have a website, unfortunately I can not post the link,as haven't posted four times yet, but please google "cyprus pride house" and it will come up in the search.

Additionally if anyone knows of anyone that can offer either of them a job, so there is a chance for them to stay there and carry out there good work, please let them know.

Many many thanks, Clare.


----------

